# Kieffer Sattelmacher - Any Advice?



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I love Keiffer saddles! Yours appears to be a jumping saddle that may have more of an "all purpose" tendency.
The one you have looks to be older, I would say 20+ years. That does not mean its bad by any means! I like the old ones. They are well built and in my experience fit a wide variety of horses. It is not a popular look in the show ring, due to the lack of padding on the flaps and flatter panels, giving it a truer "close contact" feel. But I (to my knowledge) have never been marked down for showing in an old saddle as long as it is well maintained and clean. As for value I feel they are a bit under appreciated, in my area if the saddle was sound and well maintained it would go for $300-400 or less.

Of course this comes with all the usual disclaimers, make sure it fits your horse and you, check that the tree and all fittings/ billet straps are in good working order & and take any anonymous Internet advice with a grain of salt and for what it is, my personal unprofessional opinion  Enjoy your saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What a lovely older saddle, and it's obviously been well cared for over the years.

That's a German made Kieffer, and much like the older, German made Stubbens, is a very well made saddle. 

No, it's not a 'fashionable' saddle, but it'll still be going strong when some of the newer models are no longer useful. 

As far as value, a lot of people like me prefer the older saddles, and are willing to pay up to $500 for a well kept vintage. I have a 40 y/o Swiss made Stubben, and I bought it used. It still looks almost brand new, mostly because it was so well made with quality materials.


----------

